

AWS to Google Cloud Platform Service Mapping - gw5815
https://gregsramblings.com/2015/05/07/aws-to-gcp-mapping/

======
manidoraisamy
This is very helpful for evaluation! BTW, why did you compare SendGrid against
SES instead of GAE's javax.mail
([https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/java/mail/usingjavam...](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/java/mail/usingjavamail))
?

